# Tandems in Cassifieds



## sdennis (Jul 10, 2009)

Would RBR Classifieds be a good place to sell one of our tandems (a 2002 Commotion Robusta)?

Thanks, SD


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

*Give it a try*

Yes, give it a try. You might also try your local Craigslist. If it were me, I'd try both RBD and Craigslist. RBR is only $2 and Craigslist is free, so it is not a large investment. You might also consider talking with local bike shops to see if they know of anyone that might be interested -- pay them a small finders fee or comission if they help sell it. 

If I didn't get any interest after several weeks, I'd put it on Ebay.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Rbr classifieds is worh a shot, I suppose, but don`t hold your breath. CL, eBay, or a tandem oriented website would probably be quicker. Check around- someplace online has a big national database of used tandems for sale. Was it Tandem and Hobbes?


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

TANDEMMAG.COM has a classified section. It would be a good place to list a tandem for sale. Or for that matter buy a used tandem.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Um... are you sure that`s the right site? When I tried it, I got some kind of physics stuff about nuclear energy.


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Try this- http://www.tandemmag.com/classified/ :thumbsup:


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry, I guess You need the www in front. www.tandemmag.com
Good luck. Please include your location in your classified add. It helps buyers.


----------

